# MILES FOR MATHENY RIDE in NJ, This Sunday, 4/24



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

After two weeks of glorious weather we are hoping the weather will be good Sunday, April 24th.! This is a great ride; see http://www.milesformatheny.org/welcome.htm. Five routes to choose from and if you like to be especially challenged there is the "Seven Hills of Attrition" route...lots of climbing. If you are not familiar with the Somerset/Hunterdon county areas of NJ make sure you come out and checkout some of the best cycling roads around. 

There is a great picnic also after. Also going on are a 5k run, a family walk, etc., so the whole family can participate. Peapack is in Somerset County, just north of Far Hills, and the riding in that area is fantastic. Worth the trip. Great cause. Check it out.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeah, hopefully the weather will oblige. Up until 2 months ago, Hunterdon/Somerset counties were my "home" riding turf. Always looking for an excuse to ride there, particularly for a good cause. I've penciled myself in for the 50 mi hilly ride, though my legs may beg to differ this early in the season.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Think Positve!*

Or those hills will feel nasty.

They have a vintage ride/route this year so i hope to come out in a rare "dave moulton". Hope to meet you there... 


HouseMoney said:


> Yeah, hopefully the weather will oblige. Up until 2 months ago, Hunterdon/Somerset counties were my "home" riding turf. Always looking for an excuse to ride there, particularly for a good cause. I've penciled myself in for the 50 mi hilly ride, though my legs may beg to differ this early in the season.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

The forecast is actually looking better! I just pulled up the cue sheets for the two 50-mile rides. The hilly ride actually goes thru my old riding area (Bissell/Cokesbury/etc.) when I used to live in Lebanon. I just hope I have enough in my legs to get up the Long View climb at mile 42! Fortunately, it looks like we'll be descending Philhower.

At that distance, I'd prefer to ride my steel main rig, but it's temporarily out of service, so I'll be on my black Cannondale instead.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Remember to Come to Picnic afterwards*

Which is up at the Matheny School. That area around Mountainville is beautiful. 



HouseMoney said:


> The forecast is actually looking better! I just pulled up the cue sheets for the two 50-mile rides. The hilly ride actually goes thru my old riding area (Bissell/Cokesbury/etc.) when I used to live in Lebanon. I just hope I have enough in my legs to get up the Long View climb at mile 42! Fortunately, it looks like we'll be descending Philhower.
> 
> At that distance, I'd prefer to ride my steel main rig, but it's temporarily out of service, so I'll be on my black Cannondale instead.


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*So? How was the ride?*

The weather turned out to be a non-factor. A bit cool but the sun came out. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend but did run into a couple route signs out on Fox Chase and Mosle roads. 

I'll be there next year for sure....


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*It was a great day*

Sorry you couldn't make it. It was cool and windy but a nice day for riding for a good cause. The "Seven Hills of Attrition" was especially popular (a new route; all the routes are new every year); people were hurting but they loved it. The picnic was the best ever. 
Hope to see you there next year. 



mr meow meow said:


> The weather turned out to be a non-factor. A bit cool but the sun came out. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to attend but did run into a couple route signs out on Fox Chase and Mosle roads.
> 
> I'll be there next year for sure....


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am doing the 2007 ride this year and i was wondering how difficult the ride is. I only signed up for the 32 miler and according to the cue sheet there are some climbs. I am in pretty good running shape but not so much in cycling. any info is appreciated.

-Paul


----------

